# Ultralight Daypack



## Chum (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey guys!  A few days ago I reviewed an Ultralight Daypack from a company called Hammock Bliss.  If you are in the market for something like this you should check them out!  There's a slightly longer unboxing and demonstration video on my YouTube channel.


----------

